# Identification help



## skl (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm new to this stuff. I found three clusters of mushrooms like this a few days ago. Very south east Michigan. Can anyone tell what they are. I want to think, based on the book I have, that they might be oyster mushrooms. They had been frozen a few times, I think, because they were very waterlogged.


----------



## skl (Jan 15, 2013)

Hopefully this is the image I wanted to share: 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ahjeja4fy627mp1/2013-01-13%2016.03.41.jpg
I've not tried to add photos before.


----------



## skl (Jan 15, 2013)

The first image shows the mushroom closer and with the gills. It had no stems to speak of and was leathery in texture. It was on the ground but I think there used to be trees there that had been cut and rotted.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Beginning mushroom hunters

http://www.mushroomthejournal.com/startingout/dontdo.html

http://www.choosingvoluntarysimplicity.com/why-there-are-no-old-bold-mushroom-hunters/

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/identifying.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/yard.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/odortaste.html

http://mdc.mo.gov/nathis/mushrooms/mushroom/poisonous.htm

http://www.nemf.org/files/lincoff/beginners/poison.html

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/pp/notes/General_Principles/gpin004/gpin004.htm

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/glossary.html

Iding mushrooms from a photo is not that easy, as you can see from this link

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&amp;sugexp=les%3B&amp;gs_rn=1&amp;gs_ri=hp&amp;cp=8&amp;gs_id=8&amp;xhr=t&amp;q=oyster+mushrooms&amp;qscrl=1&amp;rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS320US320&amp;bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&amp;bvm=bv.1357700187,d.aWM&amp;biw=1032&amp;bih=801&amp;ion=1&amp;wrapid=tljp1358216344461012&amp;um=1&amp;ie=UTF-8&amp;tbm=isch&amp;source=og&amp;sa=N&amp;tab=wi&amp;ei=rbz0UJzVLpHSqQGd0oDoDg

any mushroom can look quite different for a variety of reasons, the age of the mushroom, the lighting when the photo is taken, the camera settings, the time of the year and so on and so on. Read the articles provided, find an experience hunter to help you ID various species, Join a club. Go slow, learn one specie at a time. Learn the poisonous ones first. There are many good site on the net. Mushroom expert dot com is one of the best.


----------



## skl (Jan 15, 2013)

Okay, thank you, Pedro. That is an impressive list of links. I'll read through them as I get time. Thank you for taking the time to post them. I should have a few months before too much starts growing. 
Happy mushroom hunting!
Sande


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

You are welcome Sande and welcome to the site. Hopefully more people will return and post here when the seasons start again. I have learn more from information on the net versus books. I do own own about twenty books though. The only foolish question is the one not asked. You will be amazed how much you can learn in a years time.


----------

